# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تغذیه یا کار درمانی

## KingMehdi79

از لحاظ درآمد و بازار کار کدوم رشته بهتره؟

----------


## mehrab98

> از لحاظ درآمد و بازار کار کدوم رشته بهتره؟


این دوتا رشته کاملا مدل کارشون با هم متفاوته... یعنی برات فرق نداره اصلا؟ فرقصون زمین تا اسمونه هر کدوم ادم خودشو میطلبه... 
من کاردرمانی رو اطلاع دارم و میدونم که خوبه و فعلا بازار کار و درامد خوبی داره‌ و در عین حال شغل سختی هم هست

----------


## _Viper_

فکر میکنم که علوم تغذیه بهتر باشه  حق مطب هم داری درضمن الان تو این دوره وآینده نزدیک اکثرن به دنبال لاغری هستن،بنابراین بنظرم تغذیه بهتره :Yahoo (105):

----------


## A.H.M

> از لحاظ درآمد و بازار کار کدوم رشته بهتره؟


چرا رفتی سراغ دو رشته بی ربط
کاردرمانی رشته خوبیه ولی ادم خاص خودش رو میخواد و انگیزه کار با معلولای عزیز درامدش حدودا چهارمیلیون و در حد پرستاریه بازار کارش عالیه یعنی 90 درصد دانشجوهاش جذب بیمارستان میشن و اخرین رتبه اش هم پارسال تو دانشگاه سمنان هفت هزار منطقه یک بوده و کلا دوازده کدرشته داره

تغذیه رشته پایینیه و تا چهارده هزار منطقه یک جذب میکنه ولی بازار کارش فقط تو شهرستان های کوچیک خوبه و بین دو تا سه میلیونه
ولی اگه تا دکترای تغذیه بخونی درامدت بالای پنج میلیونه

----------


## mehrab98

> فکر میکنم که علوم تغذیه بهتر باشه  حق مطب هم داری درضمن الان تو این دوره وآینده نزدیک اکثرن به دنبال لاغری هستن،بنابراین بنظرم تغذیه بهتره


کاردرمانی هم حق مطب داره و زیر نظربهزیستی مجوز کلینیک خصوصی میگیره.

----------


## mehrab98

> چرا رفتی سراغ دو رشته بی ربط
> کاردرمانی رشته خوبیه ولی ادم خاص خودش رو میخواد و انگیزه کار با معلولای عزیز درامدش حدودا چهارمیلیون و در حد پرستاریه بازار کارش عالیه یعنی 90 درصد دانشجوهاش جذب بیمارستان میشن و اخرین رتبه اش هم پارسال تو دانشگاه سمنان هفت هزار منطقه یک بوده و کلا دوازده کدرشته داره
> 
> تغذیه رشته پایینیه و تا چهارده هزار منطقه یک جذب میکنه ولی بازار کارش فقط تو شهرستان های کوچیک خوبه و بین دو تا سه میلیونه
> ولی اگه تا دکترای تغذیه بخونی درامدت بالای پنج میلیونه


درامد کار درمانی بشدت متغیره و بسته به توانایی درمانگر داره به نظرم کفش ۳ ۴ تومنه و همه بالا این مقدار میگیرن... تا ۱۲ تومن هم شنیدم. این رشته عین فیزیوتراپی هوم ویزیت داره که تعرفه های خوبی داره.

----------


## parsa01

تغذیه بهتره

----------


## A.H.M

> درامد کار درمانی بشدت متغیره و بسته به توانایی درمانگر داره به نظرم کفش ۳ ۴ تومنه و همه بالا این مقدار میگیرن... تا ۱۲ تومن هم شنیدم. این رشته عین فیزیوتراپی هوم ویزیت داره که تعرفه های خوبی داره.


اره من خودم ادم میشناسم تو تبریز ماهی 25 درمیاره ارشد کاردرمانی هم گرفته
در کل رشته های علوم توانبخشی مثل فیزیوتراپی و کاردرمانی و حتی گفتار درمانی درامد و بازارکارشون خیلی خیلی بهتر از پیراپزشکیه و تا حتی خیلی نزدیک به گروه پزشکیه

----------


## Lara27

> اره من خودم ادم میشناسم تو تبریز ماهی 25 درمیاره ارشد کاردرمانی هم گرفته
> در کل رشته های علوم توانبخشی مثل فیزیوتراپی و کاردرمانی و حتی گفتار درمانی درامد و بازارکارشون خیلی خیلی بهتر از پیراپزشکیه و تا حتی خیلی نزدیک به گروه پزشکیه


فیزیوتراپی کار جسمیش سخته؟

----------


## Lara27

> اره من خودم ادم میشناسم تو تبریز ماهی 25 درمیاره ارشد کاردرمانی هم گرفته
> در کل رشته های علوم توانبخشی مثل فیزیوتراپی و کاردرمانی و حتی گفتار درمانی درامد و بازارکارشون خیلی خیلی بهتر از پیراپزشکیه و تا حتی خیلی نزدیک به گروه پزشکیه


فیزیوتراپی کار جسمیش سخته؟

----------


## _Viper_

> کاردرمانی هم حق مطب داره و زیر نظربهزیستی مجوز کلینیک خصوصی میگیره.


ولی از حق نگذریم تغذیه از نظر کلاس داشتن بهتره

----------

